# Plastec series blowers ?



## Noxx (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

Anyone has experience with Plastec blowers ? There are made to resist harsh environments and provide acceptable airflow.

I plan to buy the Plastec30 blower. It retails for $1500. Is this a common price for an industrial blower ?

Spec sheet below:

Thank you


----------



## glondor (Sep 12, 2011)

Noxx, let me know if you get a good reply. I am looking as well for a permanent blower. Maybe they will discount for 2. Which size are you looking at? I would want a fairly large one.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a 2HP motor capable of around 2500cfm.


----------

